# bras dessus, bras dessous / main dans la main - sens figuré ?



## Áskera

Bonjour!

J'aimerais savoir s'il est correct d'utiliser cette expression pour un sens abstrait, pour parler d'union, de travail en équipe, pour réussir à faire quelque chose.

Il faut être bras dessus bras dessous pour que ce projet-ci soit une réalité.

Ils y sont parvenus parce qu'ils ont travaillé bras dessus bras dessous.

Merci d'avance!

Askera.


----------



## rolmich

Bonjour,
Non Askera, cette expression n'est vraiment utilisée que dans le sens concret.
Par contre "mains" est souvent utilisé dans son sens abstrait (comme De Gaulle l'a fait lors d'un celèbre discours en Amerique du Sud : "la main dans la main"). 
_C'est la main dans la main qu'ils y parviendront._
Discours de De Gaulle à Mexico en 1964 ("la main dans la main" déclamé en espagnol !)


----------



## JClaudeK

Ou
 "travailler _main dans la main_" (sans "la")


----------



## Nicomon

À part  _travailler main dans la main, _il y aurait aussi :  _« se serrer / tenir les coudes », _dans le sens d'entraide.


> se serrer les coudes ou se tenir les coudes
> FIGURÉ – S’entraider.
> _Les amis se serrent les coudes dans les moments les plus durs. Ils se tiennent les coudes et leurs efforts portent fruit._


 - _ll faut se serrer les coudes pour que ce projet devienne réalité.
- C'est en se serrant les coudes qu'ils y sont parvenus. _


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> À part _travailler main dans la main, _il y aurait aussi : _« se serrer / tenir les coudes », _dans le sens d'entraide.


Généralement, "se serrer les coudes" implique que, dans une situation difficile on vienne en aide/ se montre solidaire avec d'autres (contre un "ennemi" commun) ce qui n'est pas  le cas pour "travailler main dans la main"  où l'important, c'est d'aller ensemble vers un but commun.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai bel et bien précisé « dans le sens d'entraide ».   Mais je n'accorde pas à l'expression un sens aussi restreint.
Quand je le dis, la situation n'est pas forcément difficile. Cela peut être un projet de longue haleine.


----------



## Áskera

Un petit doute. Le verbe «être» serait valable?

_*Soyons* main dans la main avec le maire dans la réalisation de cette proposition, laquelle aidera la communauté.
_
Je remercie votre aide.


----------



## Nicomon

Ce serait compris, mais le verbe « être  » ne serait pas mon premier choix.

Autre possibilité :  _*Marchons* main dans la main... _


> Se donner la main pour marcher. Cette expression signifie aussi : agir avec complicité, travailler ensemble, en collaboration.


Source :  Marcher main dans la main.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais même que _être_ n'est pas naturel du tout avec _main dans la main_ ! Et d'ailleurs, même si c'est correct, je ne dirais pas non plus _marcher main dans la main_ dans ce contexte. En fait, je changerais carrément d'expression : j'utiliserais _soutenir_.


----------



## plantin

Je garderais _main dans la main_, mais puisqu'il est question de réaliser quelque chose, j'emploierais _travailler à, _comme dit ci-dessus.
_*Travaillons main dans la main* avec le maire *à *la réalisation de cette proposition, laquelle aidera la communauté._


----------



## janpol

C'est parce qu'ils ont tous mis la main à la pâte qu'ils ont réussi.
 bras dessus, bras dessous : contrairement  aux autres expressions, celle-ci n'a pas vraiment été explicitée.
Pierre et Marie se promènent, bras dessus bras dessous >> il est très probable qu'ils s'aiment bien (et sans doute plus que bien). Le bras de Pierre est posé sur les épaules de Marie et en contact avec son cou, le bras de Marie est en contact avec la taille de Pierre (ou vice et versa).


----------



## plantin

Bras dessus bras dessous, pour moi, c'est cela.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ah ! Pour moi, "bras dessus bras dessous" ressemble à ça.
Et si ce n'était pas ça, comment dirait-on alors ?


----------



## plantin

JClaudeK said:


> Et si ce n'était pas (aussi) ça, comment dirait-on alors ?


Ta version, anatomiquement parlant, je l'appellerais plutôt avant-bras dessus avant-bras dessous. 
Mais oui, ça peut aussi être cela. Disons qu'après quelques années de mariage, on a tendance à passer de ma version à la tienne.


----------



## SergueiL

D'accord avec JClaudeK,_ bras dessus, bras dessous_, c'est se donner le bras, pas se tenir par la taille.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ce que vous décrivez en #11 et #12, je l'appellerais "marcher enlacés".


----------



## Nicomon

janpol said:


> C'est parce qu'ils ont tous mis la main à la pâte qu'ils ont réussi.


   À mon avis c'est parfait pour le contexte initial de ce fil.



Maître Capello said:


> Je dirais même que être n'est pas naturel du tout avec main dans la main ! Et d'ailleurs, même si c'est correct, je ne dirais pas non plus marcher main dans la main dans ce contexte. En fait, je changerais carrément d'expression : j'utiliserais _soutenir._


 D'accord partout.  Je ne dirais pas « _Soyons_ » non plus.  

Je croyais que l'idée était de remplacer _bras-dessus, bras dessous_ par une autre expression idiomatique dans un contexte d'entraide/efforts communs.
_Marcher main dans la main_ va mieux dans une phrase comme celle-ci (qui n'est pas de moi) : 





> _Retroussons nos manches et marchons main dans la main, pour la création d'un monde nouveau et transparent_.



Donc pour ce nouveau contexte d'Akera :  _Soutenons le maire dans la réalisation de cette proposition, qui aidera la communauté._


----------



## Maître Capello

Je rejoins JCK et SergueiL pour ce qui est de la définition de _bras dessus, bras dessous_, ce que semble d'ailleurs confirmer le TLFi :


> _Loc. adv._ _Bras dessus bras dessous._ [Le plus souvent, signe d'amitié, notamment entre pers. du même sexe] En se donnant le bras. _(S'en) aller bras dessus bras dessous (avec qqn)._


----------

